# Roof Repairs???



## docgoc (Jul 11, 2011)

We bought an RV last fall, used, but didn't cover it over the winter. We had a LOT of snow and got some terrible leaks. So much so that my husband totally gutted the rear (bedroom) of the rv. We now see LOTS of pin holes, and a couple of larger holes (1/4"?). Husband wants to remove that area of the metal and replace it. 

Would the tape/rubber roof sealer be enough to repair this? Or, is replacement the way to go, and then seal that?

There was another leak up front, but he didn't need remove that ceiling. I'm not sure, but I think that was leaking where the seam is, but the tape would probably be fine there.


----------

